# Ipw2200 problem? Or wpa? Or?

## claytonl

Hey, I've had a problem with my router since I've gotten it. Heres the output of my internet attempts, eth1 is an ipw2200 card, and wlan0 is an rt73 card.

wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c airlinkwpa

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c (SSID='airlink101' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:2f:36:77:6c completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

dhcpcd eth1

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth1: broadcasting for a lease

eth1: timed out

eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.lease'

eth1: checking 169.254.216.237 is available on attached networks

eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.216.237

dhclient eth1

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/eth1/00:15:00:0b:36:f5

Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:15:00:0b:36:f5

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

but with wlan0 I get good results, but only with dhclient:

wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c airlinkwpa

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c (SSID='airlink101' freq=2412 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Associated with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:2f:36:77:6c completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: timed out

wlan0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlan0.lease'

wlan0: checking 169.254.113.239 is available on attached networks

wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.113.239

dhclient wlan0

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:25:86:ed:12:c0

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:25:86:ed:12:c0

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

No DHCPOFFERS received.

Trying recorded lease 192.168.2.108

PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1013.702/1013.702/1013.702/0.000 ms

bound: renewal in 245949 seconds.

It seems to me that the router isn't giving me an ip address...  any thoughts?

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

Hi claytonl,

did you doublecheck the dhcp settings on your router?

The wpa association looks fine.

The IP adresses from the recorded leases differ very much, did they come from your router?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trying recorded lease 192.168.2.108 
> 
> 

 

dhclient is not successful either. This is a cached result. 

Your DHCP server simply is not giving a lease to this client. 

 *FlorianSchmidt wrote:*   

> The IP adresses from the recorded leases differ very much, did they come from your router?

 

the 169.254.x.x is not a "real" routable IP - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address

this IP is not given by DHCP, but is assigned as a result of there being no link (on a wired connection for example, if the cable is unplugged)

----------

## claytonl

DHCP settings was my first thought too, but looking at the settings on my router (AR675W), I can't see anything off. I don't understand everything though. I've googled all the terms I don't know, but I'm still left wondering they're mandatory or not. A factory reset did not cure the problem. Is it possible to get dhclient or dhcpcd to request an ip and skip the time waiting? Seems like a step I shouldn't need to do, but I'm not sure of what else I can do. Dhcpcd -r 192.168.2.108 doesn't seem to work, is there an equivalent for dhclient? I looked through the man pages but didn't see anything. Or do you have any other ideas for router setup?

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

Have you tried to manually assign an IP and test ping and stuff?

Assuming 192.168.2.1 is the IP of your router, which seems to be the standard according to the manual.

I also assume that your are at home, if there are loads of other devices connected to

your WLAN you should check if the IP adress you are trying to assing is not in use.

```

ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.10

ping -c 2 192.168.2.1

```

By the way, do you have any other devices connected to your WLAN?

----------

## claytonl

Very cool! After reading your post I played around a bit (and will do more). I wasn't aware I could set my ip address with ifconfig. After I connected to my router (and pinged no problem) I tried to browse the web but realized that my routing table isn't what I'm used to. So now I'm playing with that haha. Too cool. Anyways, I saw a computer tech I know today and hes like "thats weird... try reboot it". Sometimes Windows ideas work! It did in this case. I haven't had any problems all night! Thanks for all the help!

----------

## claytonl

Ok so I'm having the exact same problem again. Manually assigning ip and pinging is successful, but I can't browse internet or anything. Even if I try, route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.2.1 eth1, it doesn't do anything but makes my route -n output match that of a successful connect. Any ideas?

----------

## claytonl

Defective router. Problem solved.

----------

